# unionfs problem



## lexamot (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm still using FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE for about 2 years on my webserver. I can't change or upgrade my system  UNIONFS is not working well on 7.2-9.0

I'm using unionfs for this (below, ro, async):

```
WEB1 (files, folders)
 |---- WEB1 BASED SITE1
 |---- WEB1 BASED SITE2
        |--- WEB1 BASED SITE2 - WEB1
 |---- WEB1 BASED SITE3
```

After 5-10 minutes on a 7.2 - 9.0 system, httpd proccess goes to ufs state and my system goes down; sometimes I can't reboot or shutdown.

What do I need to optimize to make unionfs work as on 7.1 release?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, it seems that unionfs is great idea in theory but not-so-great in practice. I had similar problems described here.
There does not seem to be a solution, that's just the way unionfs works (or does not work for now).


----------

